# Orchid deal at Home Depot!



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

I happened to stop by my local Home Depot on my lunch break and ran into the nursery manager (really nice woman) and asked her what happened to a tray of orchids that were delivered that were not bloomed a few weeks ago.

She explained that Home Depot wanted to throw them out because they were not bloomed. I was shocked!! To throw away 2 trays of perfectly healthy orchids that were not bloomed. She said that with all plants they get it, when they are finished blooming or their blooms die they throw them out. Which to me doesn’t make any sense.. at lease price them down or put on “clearance”.. anyway..

She said that she put a tray to the side and maybe they were still there. I was in luck it was a flat of 11 orchids!! :O She told me that she would sell me the orchids at $2 an orchid!! I took the whole flat!! $22 for all!!! :O and the ones that were bloomed were offered for $26 that was a STEAL!!!

I even went to Lowes and they did the same thing.. they had 4” pots of small mini orchids and since the bloom had died they sold me one for half price.

I thought I would just share with everyone.. if you go to either store and see this..it might not hurt to mention something and maybe score a deal yourself!


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Awesome deal. Such a shame they throw them out after the bloom. I agree with you that they should mark them down and sell them off.


----------



## iljjlm (Mar 5, 2006)

Very nice deal. I always check the Lowes, Ace and HD clearence rack when I am there. The Ace by my house clears theirs for $5. I picked a Phal up and feed it some fert and it produced 2 more flowers a month later. Never had that happen before. I usually leave the peduncle on because certain orchids will produce a keiki. I have also had a HD employee tell me that they couldn't sell the plants because they were not up to par.
Dave


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

Just be forewarned that those plants often don't have a high survival rate. Especially if you don't have a firm grip on culture. They are seriously stressed by that time and they can take a while to recover. Some never will.


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

Our local Lowe's does the same type of thing. I usually go in once a month and buy their entire rack of "dead and dying" orchids. I usually average about $1.50/plant. These go into the trees in my yard. Most of my trees have at least 30 orchids in them now!
My species orchids, however, are in "special" locations. The Lowe's/Home Depot orchids make great landscape fillers.


----------



## Pitcom (Sep 5, 2008)

My local Lowe's just got the nicest shipment of orchids and broms in. They did the same type of deals as well.


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

but what the heck are you gonna do with that many big orchids?


----------

